# Are you a believer?



## Laura (Sep 24, 2008)

Bigfoot? Real or not? Hoax Or lies? 

www.BFRO.net 
Any stories to share?


----------



## Josh (Sep 25, 2008)

*RE: Are you a beleiver?*

for one summer i lived in the forest in southern oregon where there have been sightings. i didn't see anything but...


----------



## Itort (Sep 25, 2008)

*RE: Are you a beleiver?*

It's out there and smart enough to avoid us. How long were gorillas a native myth?


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Sep 25, 2008)

*RE: Are you a beleiver?*

I think it would be cooler to find a living dino like they say might be in the congo. But big could be real, but if they found one I wouldnt really care a whole lot. If there is a big ape running around out in the woods in North america, leave it alone. If they catch a big foot , then what lock it up in a cage to study it ? Thats nonsense.


----------



## purpod (Sep 25, 2008)

This girl would believe in Sasquatch and the little greys; I find it to be a very self-centered POV to think God only made humans in the galaxies, or that we have discovered all that is out there to be discovered ~ Just my thoughts ~

Purpod


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2008)

I really would like to believe that there really is a large hairy creature living in the Himalayan Mountains or in the forests of N. America...however, the world is such a VERY large place, unless this creature lives in bands or groups, how would they ever find each other to breed and continue the line all these years?

I also avidly watch the NatGeo specials when they are searching for Big Foot or Nessie, only to be disappointed when the hour comes to an end and they have found no new evidence. Well, stupid! Don't you think if they had found real evidence it would have been in the paper or on the News prior to the release of the NatGeo special?? 

Oh, Well...I wish it were true!

Yvonne


----------



## Itort (Sep 25, 2008)

*RE: Are you a beleiver?*

A few years ago a cow sized antelope was discovered in Viet Nam. This was after 100 years of French colonisn and 20 years of war. If an antelope can go unnoticed for all these years, why not a large apelike primate. It wasn't until 1847 that physical evidence of a gorilla reached the west and 1857 before a live one was seen. This is after reports of them by Carthigian traders (remember your Roman history). This was well over 2000 years. I believe that an intelligent, shy primate could avoid people (western) for at least 600 years espically in forests and swamplands.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Sep 25, 2008)

*RE: Are you a beleiver?*

I want to believe. I always say, I'll believe until they prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that it doesn't exist  Really, I hope that if it does exist, we never find one, as that will just make it's survival that much more difficult.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2008)

I think it's out there and in a way, I too hope it's never found. There are just too many stories from too many folks and areas to not think it is there. Once found, I think we would hunt them to extinction. It's nice having things that we can't explain like the crop circles, Bigfoot sightings, ect..,


----------



## purpod (Sep 26, 2008)

Well said, Larry ~ not many focus on the historical pov in regards to 'new' species today..

And I would agree, as well, that hopefully Sasquatch will stay hidden to avoid the destruction that man has so well proven is his nature.

Long Live Bigfoot and Littlefeets! 
Purpod


----------



## elegans (Sep 26, 2008)

We have skunk apes in South Florida. There were a number of sightings by a swamp buggy operator years ago. At the time a friend of mine was going through a divorce so he decided to go out to the swamp to see this thing. No luck after a couple of weeks he missed a sighting again with the swamp buggy tour operator. The next time he went out looking he took his 52 caliber handgun and told the guy that he hoped that it was not one of his friends or family; jumping around in a suit, because that is what he was going to shoot him with. We have not had any sightings since. LOL Douglas Beard


----------



## Itort (Sep 26, 2008)

.52 handgun, the skunk ape would die laughing as your friend touched that cannon off.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Comparing Bigfoot's situation to gorillas or the Viet-Nam antelope is a little misleading. Those animals lived in places far from humams, with poor transportation routes and communication capabilities. They were not places people with cell phones, cameras, and scientific knowledge travelled in every weekend.

Large animals leave lots of evidence. Scat, hair, hiding places, bones, feeding places, etc. You can postulate reasons why we do not find SOME of these things (they bury their dead, the remains decay quickly, etc., etc., etc.) but you cannot really explain away ALL of the lack of any evidence- other than what humans can fake (fuzzy movies, footprints, sounds, and smells). Odd, isn't it, that absolutely none of the evidence found yet contains unusual DNA?

The Patterson film has several unusual elements- although believers and pro-Bigfoot documentaries claim it could not be faked, there is an awful lot of evidence it was, as presented in the book "The Making of Bigfoot" by Greg Long. While debunkers like to play with some of the unverifiable or peripheral details in the book, it makes some great points- like why the sole of Bigfoot's foot is a white rectangle as is clearly seen late in the movie- just like the costume Patterson is known to have purchased used?

A recently reshown episode of Bigfootville on the Oklahoma Sasquatch kept bringing up issues on who would do such things in remote places where hunters are? Between weird sightings and bad smells, the idea of drug fields came to my mind.

I think there are fascinating mysteries in the world- but to me, the more likely it is to be investigated by a cable TV show focusing on sensationalism, the less likely it is to be real.


----------

